# how do i get purple algea



## rtbguy782 (May 24, 2005)

in some tanks i have seen purple algea dose that that just come with the tank maturing or do i add macroalgea or somthign

Ex: http://www.aquariumadvice.com/viewtopic.php?t=21046


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

That's coralline algae. It will most likely come in on your LR, but as your tank matures it will grow and spread.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

give your tank 3 months with good light, you will see it spreading on the rockwork, 6 months and it will be on the back glass.


----------



## Pondscum (Sep 25, 2003)

Metal Halides is the key


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

You don't need metal halides. I have power compact flourescents, and plenty of coralline algae.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

maintain water changes and calcium levels. and don't forget patience. give it time and it will grow.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

metal halides can kill coralline....


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

lights not as important as calcium levels, any tank can have great coraline algea if calcium level is maintained properly.. yes if you get a new piece of rock and put it under brighter light it will most likely bleach and curing might cause it to die off but if your water quality is good meaning low phosphates and nitrates and proper calcium levels coraline becomes less of something you want and more of something you have to clean for hours..

phosphates and nitrates inhibit calcification which effects hard coral growth and coraline algea growth.. for zooanthids and mushrooms calium is not a big deal i found that when my water quality was neglected all my soft corals were in great shape but coraline growth wasnt great.. once i started to focus on water quality i got more coraline my sps has good color but my zoos are faded and not really growing


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

what do you use to remove it from the glass.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

i dont have salt but i use a paint scrapper the big razorblade with a 12 inch handel works better than any of the crap they sell at the petstore


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

sounds like that would scratch the glass.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i read a tip on RC the other day to use a length of small diameter PVC and cut a notch in the bottom just big enough to push a traight edge razor blade into.. havent tried it mostly because i dont want to damage the seals on a 400 dollar tank.


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

yeah i hear ya.


----------



## upgradepc (Jan 30, 2009)

purpleup works great for me with quick results


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I just dose calcium and alkaline. you will get coraline of different colours at different lights. I have lower light with deeper purple coraline, while brighter lights usually have more pink coraline, but to much light can kill it too. I have also heard actinics work as wellas you can srape some off with a razor blade (just turn pumps off for a couple mins so it can settle.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

upgradepc said:


> purpleup works great for me with quick results


Purple Up is calcium chloride at a ridiculous price.

Everyone is missing the KEY to coralline....

MAGNESIUM! Get your Mg levels up around 1250, and the Coralline will come. Coralline uses 3x as much Mg as anything else in the tank, so you will need to supplement to keep up with the growth. It will help you a lot.


----------

